# Robbie Williams - GQ Men of the Year Awards 2012 at The Royal Opera House in London - Sept. 4,2012 (24x)



## Mandalorianer (4 Sep. 2012)

​


----------



## Q (5 Sep. 2012)

schon erstaunlich, was aus dem einstmals dicken Tänzer von Take That geworden ist :thumbup: Danke für den Top-Entertainer!


----------



## Dana k silva (5 Sep. 2012)

Thanks for Robbie!


----------



## beachkini (5 Sep. 2012)

Morgen, 6 Sept. , ist er als Laudator beim Radiopreis in Hamburg. Danke für die Bilder :thumbup:


----------



## DanielCraigFan (14 Nov. 2012)

Robbie ist der EINZIGE Popstar, den diese Musikwelt zu bieten hat.


----------

